
The Basic Art of Sales for Founders and Startups - pucknkhaos
https://www.propellercrm.com/blog/sell-or-die
======
tinaleaton
The author is totally right. As a freelance writer, thinking about selling
_does_ make my skin crawl. What really helps me is the persistence outlined in
step 4. I keep track of my contacts and what I've done to build relationships
with them over time. Eventually, many find themselves needing my services or
coming across someone who does.

------
get8bit
#4 all the way. Persistence is key. Well, more accurately, keeping track of
and nurturing leads.

